# My betta Shuichi and his friends the marimo!



## Chopstick Chick (Oct 25, 2010)

My new betta Shu-chan!








I got my little guy at Petsmart today after waiting weeks for my tank to cycle! I couldn't get shrimp there, but after getting him home and seeing how fiesty he is I might just leave him be by himself. He flares up when he sees my finger up against the tank, but maybe he is just on the defensive because he is in a new place. He loves the cave on the left and the one on the right, and likes to hang out around the three marimo who share his tank. I got him at walmart and I am not sure what his color is called. He is very shimmery and it's a blueish purple shimmer with little flashes of yellow, like oil on a pond in the sun. In this picture, where his fins are white where they come off his body, those spots are actually the shimmery blue color, not white but my camera just can't capture how beautiful he is. In certain angles his fins look almost a solid fuschia color, like his spots, with veins of blue/silver. I lovve watching him he's such a character. I think he is a veil tail, yes? I'm not so knowledgeable of bettas yet to tell.


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

He's very pretty!

I know a few Shuichi's. Did you base his name on a real Japanese person or a fictional character? I'm very curious, if you don't mind my asking.


----------



## Chopstick Chick (Oct 25, 2010)

DazzleKitty said:


> He's very pretty!
> 
> I know a few Shuichi's. Did you base his name on a real Japanese person or a fictional character? I'm very curious, if you don't mind my asking.


Thank you! And he's named after a fictional character. Shuichi Shindou from Gravitation.


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

Chopstick Chick said:


> Thank you! And he's named after a fictional character. Shuichi Shindou from Gravitation.


To bad you can't get him a Yuki Eiri without them fighting.  Then again that's all they seemed to do in the show anyways, lol!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow, sooo pretty. Good find!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Awww he's beautiful! <3

The colour is called "Apricot Spot" or "Dalmation".


----------



## Chopstick Chick (Oct 25, 2010)

DazzleKitty said:


> To bad you can't get him a Yuki Eiri without them fighting.  Then again that's all they seemed to do in the show anyways, lol!


I actually have a dog named Yuki lol...


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

He is very pretty! The shimmery blue I can see a little bit, awesome!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh! A dalmation! He's beautiful. He's got really good colors.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

I like his unique colors


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

very pretty!


----------



## Chopstick Chick (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks guys! And thank you for telling me what his coloration/pattern is called. I never would have guessed dalmation! And in some lights his body does look peach colored so apricot fits him very well. He hates the glass thermometer I have in the tank, he sees himself in it and flares up. I had to move it to behind his bubbler bcause otherwise he just sits there flared up at it forever. He is quite aggressive, never had a betta that flares up at almost anything before. My finger on the glass he flares up at, his rflection in any surface, the back of the tank, the thermometer, and once at his plants until he realised they weren't fish. He gets all freaked out and I saw him nip a chunk off his tail last night when we saw it as he was flared up at the thermometer. I'm hoping he will calm down in a few days, so far he is eating everything I feed him and is very active. I fed him some soaked betta pellets yesterday, and some defrosted blood worms today and no troubles with either so I don't know if he's aggressive because that's just how he is, or is he's stressed out from being placed in his new home, because don't stressed bettas stop eating?


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

SHUICHIII!!! hahaha i checked the new posts this morning, when i had spare time, and saw this and had such a major gravitation fan-girl moment!!!! XD you should get another betta named ryuichi!!! hehehehe i loooooove me some gravi!!!!!! it was my first yaoi back in the day...

oh my, i got so caught up in the fan-girl crazyness i forgot to say that i love your shu-chan! he is super cute!


----------

